# Need help?  Memorex DVD RW Rewritable Media



## Prophet22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Normal when I go to burn a movie onto a disk I use dvix, I get about 6 movies or 12 tv shows.  But the drive tells me to put in a blank disk.  They are brand new right out of the package.  What am I doing wrong?  Am i not suppose to use dvix for this?  Could the disks be bad?  Any help is greatly appreciate.

Prophet 22 


Dell Inspiron 530Intel® Pentium® dual-core processor
E2200 (1MB L2, 2.2GHz, 800FSB)
Specifications - Dell Inspiron 530

Optical Drive16X DVD+/-RW Drive
Specifications - Optical Drive

Video CardsIntegrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100
Specifications - Video Cards


----------



## PC eye (Nov 24, 2008)

The first thing to look at there is the title of this thread being "DVD-RW" and not dvd-r or dvd+r as the blank media used. rws are primary rewrittable data disks while dvd-rs and dvd+rs are permanent burns suitable for burning any type of video format. You simply are using the wrong type of blank media.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 24, 2008)

The title of the thread does not say - or + PC eye.

He has a DVD +/- RW drive, which means his drive will burn -/+R and +/- RW.

 You can burn media files to a RW. 

The Drive he has probable doesnt like the Brand he bought or the program doesnt support RW disk or something is going on with the drive itself.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Nov 24, 2008)

If your drive doesn't like that brand of dvds, you might be able to fix it with a firmware upgrade. If you do, take care, like you take care when you flash your bios.


----------



## Prophet22 (Nov 24, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> The title of the thread does not say - or + PC eye.
> 
> He has a DVD +/- RW drive, which means his drive will burn -/+R and +/- RW.
> 
> ...



It does says DVD -RW.  I can burn burn HP DVD (the red disks) but not these ones.  The red disks are permament.  Is there a better disk to rewrite dvd's on, then erase and write something else on it.

Prophet 22


----------



## Prophet22 (Nov 24, 2008)

tyttebøvs said:


> If your drive doesn't like that brand of dvds, you might be able to fix it with a firmware upgrade. If you do, take care, like you take care when you flash your bios.




I am sorry, you are way over my head here.  Is it best to just try a diffrent brand of DVD?  If so an recommendations for what I listed as my computer.

Prophet 22


----------



## PC eye (Nov 24, 2008)

For burning video files to disk in order to be viewable you would use either the dvd-r or dvd+r media not the rws. Simply dragging video files onto a rewritable disk and burning movies are two totally different things to start with as well as the burning program used.

Even when buying one brand or another you can run into a bad batch. The newer optical drives are not anywhere close to being as fussy as many older ones were. 

As far as the - and + designation seen on the "read only" after burn dvd -/+ r type that refers to quality there. The plus is the higher grade while the dvd-r is more commonly stocked in stores when going to browse.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 24, 2008)

PC eye said:


> For burning video files to disk in order to be viewable you would use either the dvd-r or dvd+r media not the rws.


 
Why cant (you) do this? Explain with link showing this. Seems kinda odd since I can.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Nov 24, 2008)

If he has divx files and wants to play them on a standalone divx player, he wants very much to just drag and drop the files he want to burn.

The plus and the minus referes to two different standards.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 24, 2008)

PC eye said:


> As far as the - and + designation seen on the "read only" after burn dvd -/+ r type that refers to quality there. The plus is the higher grade while the dvd-r is more commonly stocked in stores when going to browse.


 
All I can say again is, NO  NO  NO


----------



## Prophet22 (Nov 25, 2008)

tyttebøvs said:


> If he has divx files and wants to play them on a standalone divx player, he wants very much to just drag and drop the files he want to burn.




This is exactly what I am trying to do. and it doesn;t work.  Could it be just the disks?  I tried 3 of them and nothing.

Prophet 22


----------



## PC eye (Nov 25, 2008)

tyttebøvs said:


> If your drive doesn't like that brand of dvds, you might be able to fix it with a firmware upgrade. If you do, take care, like you take care when you flash your bios.


 
Prophet22 is going to burn not drag and drop video files where they can be played I imagine on any dvd player not just pc. For that a good dvd burning program is needed for the dvd -or + r media used not rws while many new players while still accept rw and vcd formats.

The question for Prophet is what program is being used for burning videos to disk?


----------



## Prophet22 (Nov 25, 2008)

The only way I know how to watch a divix dvd player in my care for example is to drag and drop files in the burn of the divix program.  It works perfect.  I now have a system in place that I can get the movies from my computer to my tv thru my pinnicle showcase center.  I know longer a dvd player  hook up to my tv.  The only time I need to put a movie on a disk is to keep the kids quite in the car.  Rather then burn hundreds of disk I wanted to use them over and over again.  The guy told me these dvd could do that but it hasn't worked and no one seems to be able to help me.

Prophet22


----------



## tyttebøvs (Nov 25, 2008)

> Normal when I go to burn a movie onto a disk I use dvix, I get about 6 movies or 12 tv shows



I am guessing he burns them as *divx* files. And then play them on a divx player.


----------



## Prophet22 (Nov 25, 2008)

yes


----------



## PC eye (Nov 25, 2008)

Want a solution? Instead of the fuss with rws simply store the files on a second or external large drive capacity drive. Then there wouldn't be any large dvd case needed. You simply use the player's browser to go to the drive/folder where the files are stored.

For permanent burns like home videos then you would need a good burning program and use the R(read only) type blanks. Most programs will see the option for closed session one time or leaving the disk open sessioned for adding more later once a project is saved.


----------



## Prophet22 (Nov 25, 2008)

This is what the kids watch in the car



Philips PET1000 10.2-Inch Portable DVD Player




Immerse in AV entertainment on the go with this Philips portable DVD player 
CD/DVD player has high-resolution 10.2-inch LCD display for great viewing 
Plays, DVD, DVD+R and DVD+RW discs 
DivX 3.11/4.x/5.x playback for high compression video 
MPEG4 playback ensures high-quality compressed video 
Plays CD-RW and MP3-CD 
Watch movies with 16:9 widescreen format 
Multiple sources for more choices 
S-Video output for better picture performance 
Component video output for the best analog video connection 
Line-in connection 
Sleek design and high gloss finishing 
Car adaptor and handy remote control 
Up to 2.5-hour playback with rechargeable battery 
Share the fun with dual headphone jacks


----------



## PC eye (Nov 25, 2008)

For the portable player for keeping the little one occupied you would simply pick out some suitable premade dvd movies found cheap at a retail store like Walmart along with a not too large carrying case to still see a selection. That would solve that one fast. Then you have control over what they watch.

On pc however rather then flipping disks around for short term use you wouldn't even have to open the disk tray if you had an extra large capacity drve in for temporage allowing for a good variety. Then you use different player for the various formats like avi and mpeg II files or seeing them converted to divx with the converter seen at  http://www.divx.com/


----------



## tyttebøvs (Nov 25, 2008)

Prophet22 said:


> This is exactly what I am trying to do. and it doesn;t work.  Could it be just the disks?  I tried 3 of them and nothing.



It could be just that. I have been there myself: my drive just wouldn't accept a special brand. Have you successfully burned other brands of RW dvds before?

My problem was solved with a firmware upgrade.


----------



## Prophet22 (Nov 25, 2008)

tyttebøvs said:


> It could be just that. I have been there myself: my drive just wouldn't accept a special brand. Have you successfully burned other brands of RW dvds before?
> 
> My problem was solved with a firmware upgrade.



No I haven't tried anyother kind of disk.  So just the red dvd HP disks which are permant.  


Can I ask a dumb question?

What is a firmware upgrade?

Prophet 22


----------



## tyttebøvs (Nov 25, 2008)

Firmware is the program code stored inside the drive itself. It makes the drive work, like the bios makes your pc work when you turn it on. Break that, and you break the drive.


----------



## mep916 (Nov 25, 2008)

Dell Inspirion 530 DVD Drive Firmware

Click the "+" sign next to CD/DVD. There are several updates for both the RW drive and the ROM drive. Update to the most recent.


----------

